# ''Neustart'' nach Herunterfahren



## S3l3ct (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
Hab heute morgen mein neues Netzteil (Enermax Infinity 720) bekommen und natürlich gleich voller Optimismus eingebaut. PC angeschaltet alles wunderbar, nur wenn ich jetzt auf Herunterfahren klicke. Schaltet er zwar ab, startet dann aber schon nach 2-3 Sekunden nochmal und das für etwar 5 Sekunden (nur schwarzes Bild wird angezeigt) Erst dann schaltet er wie gewohnt komplett ab. 
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen...


----------



## |L1n3 (10. Oktober 2007)

Airwolf schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab heute morgen mein neues Netzteil (Enermax Infinity 720) bekommen und natürlich gleich voller Optimismus eingebaut. PC angeschaltet alles wunderbar, nur wenn ich jetzt auf Herunterfahren klicke. Schaltet er zwar ab, startet dann aber schon nach 2-3 Sekunden nochmal und das für etwar 5 Sekunden (nur schwarzes Bild wird angezeigt) Erst dann schaltet er wie gewohnt komplett ab.
> Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen...



Also was du dagegen tun kannst weiss ich nicht .. aber sooo schlimm is das jetzt nun auch wieder nicht oder ?


----------



## S3l3ct (10. Oktober 2007)

|L1n3 schrieb:


> Also was du dagegen tun kannst weiss ich nicht .. aber sooo schlimm is das jetzt nun auch wieder nicht oder ?


 
Nein es ist nicht so schlimm.
Aber es ist sicherlich nicht im Sinn des erfinders. 
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch eine Lösung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2007)

Hast mal ohne OC versucht??

Ansonsten versuchs mal mitm neuen Brett, an das D975XBX hatte ich üble Erinnerungen, war z.B: äusserst zickig, was das NT betraf (lief bei mir nur mit exakt EINEM, dem Liberty 400W)...


----------



## S3l3ct (10. Oktober 2007)

Hab ja kein OC gemacht.
Eben hab ich auch alle Kabel mal kontrolliert und nichts gefunden.


----------



## goldus1990 (5. August 2009)

mach mal ein bios update hatte den gleichen fehler


----------



## lazy (7. August 2009)

Ja ein Bios Update bewirkt manchmal Wunder . Ansonten auchte drauf denn wenn der PC nochmals angeht drehen auch die Festplatten nochmal an und das ist auf die Dauer auch nicht so pralle


----------

